# Best way to move fish from one pond to another



## richard78 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello guys. This is my first time posting in pond section so please be patient with my knowledge of ponds. The situation I'm in is that my father-in-law is the superintendent at a golf corse here in columbus. He has a half acre pond that has blue gills and a couple grass carp. It is a fun place to take the kids and let them get a little fishing practice in. Now another golf corse has called that has a pond there taking out and want to know if we want to harvest the fish before filling it in. They say it has largemouth, gills and grass carp but have not been there to confirm. Is it a good idea to try and get these fish and if so how would i go about it (net, drain and collect, catch?). Thanks ahead of time for your ideas.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Drain it first,net and collect(make sure you have enough buckets), and make sure you wear boots and old clothes.... Messy job!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Take me fishing there. I'll catch all the fish and transfer them, you provide the bait and lunch.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

this is a major move the fish won,t live long in a bucket. you could do like the big fish dealers do, a box lined with a plastic bag, put water in ,give the water a shot of oxygen and get them to there new home. OR fish it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Partially drain, 100' seine with a mudline, several strong backs, waders, and a fish hauling truck or severaly large tubs/vehicles (fire bucket line style) depending on transport distance.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just set it up with the owners, then get on here and invite everybody for a day of good fishing. when you get about 50 guys willing to catch the fish part of the day, then help you seine for a couple of hours. get as many guys as you can with trucks. and if any of them has tubs big coolers or large plastic totes, have them all bring them. and aerators if they have any. then catch all the fish they can. you can transport what they catch while there fishing. then seine the pond, load up as many containers as possable then take them to your pond. i dont know if you could get enough people together for this or not. but its something to think about. if i lived alittle closer i would be happy to help.
sherman


----------

